# Remington 1100 20LT



## snowman46919 (Dec 16, 2009)

So I am picking up a Remington 1100 from a coworker to the best of my knowledge has only been fired the few times I tested out. The rest of the time it hasn't seen anything but a case until it was recently cleaned up. For those of you who are doubting the un-shot claims there wasn't even any bluing missing where the action moves back in forth. The barrel strictly says 2 3/4" shells which it refuses to cycle properly. The guy that I am buying it from says to throw 3 inch shells in it and it should work just fine, also says that another guy from his shooting club had one and bored it ever so slightly to loosen the spring and it cycled just fine. I got some heavier winchester super x high brass to see if it will cycle those correctly but I am just a little leery of whats going on before I fork over the money for this gun.


----------



## snowman46919 (Dec 16, 2009)

This thread can be closed I went and picked up a mossberg 500 pump in a 12 gauge...


----------

